# Pokemon X and Y Friend Safari



## Dillski (Oct 18, 2013)

Really looking to fill out my friend safari right now 

I figured we could get a friend code exchange thread going here 

My FC is 3024-5782-6620


----------



## Sofos (Oct 18, 2013)

Mine is 4227-1606-4805 name is Sofos, Type is Steel


----------



## Dillski (Oct 18, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks 

If you could tell me what type I am that would be great!


----------



## Sofos (Oct 18, 2013)

Dillski said:


> Awesome! Thanks
> 
> If you could tell me what type I am that would be great!



whats your in game name? and sure thing! what do i have? i only know that im steel.


----------



## Dillski (Oct 18, 2013)

In-game name is Sixx


----------



## frogunrua (Oct 18, 2013)

mine is 2337-4102-1797 name is Fro. I am not sure what type I am.


----------



## Dillski (Oct 18, 2013)

Added you sir!


----------



## frogunrua (Oct 18, 2013)

Congratulations Dillski for being the only person on my list to have Dragon as the type! I found Druddigon, Noibat, and Gabite on your plot.


----------



## frogunrua (Oct 20, 2013)

Soldiersoffilth Did you add me? I had a buddy add me but it said I was still waiting on him to add me. Just wondering if it is doing the same with you.


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Oct 21, 2013)

I guess I'm not far enough in the game yet, but can someone please explain this to me? I'm intrigued. I really need to evolve my Haunter too


----------



## frogunrua (Oct 21, 2013)

Vicissitude27 said:


> I guess I'm not far enough in the game yet, but can someone please explain this to me? I'm intrigued. I really need to evolve my Haunter too



Each person on your friends list has a plot with up to 3 pokemon. The 3 pokemon stay the same and there is a good chance of them having their hidden ability.


----------



## Weimat01 (Oct 23, 2013)

My friend code is 1504 5717 6519, and name is Matt. PM me with your friend code if you add me. Cheers


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Oct 23, 2013)

Aww yiss.
Friend code is 4312-9938-3971, name is Sara, safari is fighting type (Pancham, Mankey, and Tyrogue). GOGOGOGO

Also, you might want to add a list in the first post of everyone's info just to organize it a bit.



frogunrua said:


> mine is 2337-4102-1797 name is Fro. I am not sure what type I am.


You're fighting type - Pancham and Machoke are what I've seen so far. Have you beaten the Elite Four yet?


----------



## frogunrua (Oct 23, 2013)

SkapocalypseNow said:


> Aww yiss.
> Friend code is 4312-9938-3971, name is Sara, safari is fighting type (Pancham, Mankey, and Tyrogue). GOGOGOGO
> 
> Also, you might want to add a list in the first post of everyone's info just to organize it a bit.
> ...



Yeah I also have tyrogue


----------



## hk_golgatha (Oct 24, 2013)

I am totally down for this!

SSO X/Y grind? Count me in.

In game name is Thaddeus, and I'm 95% sure I'm electric type.
Friend code is 4484-8988-1272.

Added everyone in the thread.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Oct 26, 2013)

My in game is Keithey J. Friend code is 2036-7537-5547. Not sure what type I am. I'm still early in the game


----------



## Dillski (Oct 26, 2013)

You're Grass type with Sunkern and Swadloon.


----------



## Choop (Oct 26, 2013)

This is subject to change because I'm playing on a borrowed 3ds right now , but my friend code is: 

0361-6985-9733


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Oct 27, 2013)

^ Choop, what's your in-game name?

I'm Gordon on X. 1993-8209-1716. No idea what my type is.


----------



## Choop (Oct 27, 2013)

TheHandOfStone said:


> ^ Choop, what's your in-game name?
> 
> I'm Gordon on X. 1993-8209-1716. No idea what my type is.



Oh sorry! It's Chad in game, but my 3ds is registered under "Marty"

Adding you right now btw!

edit: Looks like you're fighting type, with pancham and machoke as the immediately available ones.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Oct 27, 2013)

Aww, so many Panchams/Machokes in this thread.


----------



## Choop (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeah it's weird, I didn't think the sets were that limited.

That's ok though! Having Tyrogue makes it worth it due to having access to Hitmonlee, Hitmonchan, and Hitmontop! 

Has anybody gone into my safari yet? I have no idea what my typing is.


----------



## Murdstone (Oct 28, 2013)

I have ice, cloyster bergmite and snorunt.

1564-2811-7074


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Oct 28, 2013)

Tyrogue isn't guaranteed; you can have 2 of the same and still have a different 3rd Pokemon. I just wish I could be of use before I beat the Elite Four (I'm slow ) because Fro has Fighting type covered until I unlock my 3rd.


----------



## wackaboom23 (Oct 29, 2013)

in game name's Dah, code's 0018 1361 4302! not sure what my type is yet.


----------



## Dillski (Oct 29, 2013)

Added all!


----------



## Murdstone (Oct 29, 2013)

wackaboom23 said:


> in game name's Dah, code's 0018 1361 4302! not sure what my type is yet.



You're fighting, you have pancham and mankey so far.

EDIT: Hariyama too.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Oct 30, 2013)

Let me know if any of you have Eevee, Aipom, Girafarig, or Mawile in your Friend Safaris. I need good-IVed parents for my eventual Baton Pass Speed Boost Torchic project.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Oct 31, 2013)

For anyone who's interested, Serebii has a (probably complete) list of possible Friend Safari configurations.


----------



## frogunrua (Nov 2, 2013)

Would anyone want to help me with a project? I want to pass down 5 perfect iv's to all of the egg groups. I can give an axew with 5 perfect iv's to get started and we could coordinate who does certain egg groups.


----------



## Weimat01 (Nov 3, 2013)

frogunrua said:


> Would anyone want to help me with a project? I want to pass down 5 perfect iv's to all of the egg groups. I can give an axew with 5 perfect iv's to get started and we could coordinate who does certain egg groups.



I thought IVs were random with 2 being passed down from each parent or something, how can you pass down all 5?


----------



## frogunrua (Nov 3, 2013)

If one of the parents holds destiny knot 5 iv's will be passed down randomly from both parents.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Nov 3, 2013)

Yep, which means if you can get several good IVs on both parents, the odds of the child having better ones are reasonable.


----------



## frogunrua (Nov 3, 2013)

Alright I will break down how I got mine. I took a x/31/31/x/x/x female fraxure holding an everstone and a x/x/31/x/31/x male Ivysaur holding a destiny knot and bred them until I had a x/31/31/x/31/x female axew. I then took that axew gave it the everstone and bred it with a 31/x/x/x/x/31 gabite holding the destiny knot. I then got lucky and bred a 31/31/31/x/31/31 female axew without using any new babies with 4 ivs. I since then have bred that axew with a male axew with 4 ivs until I recieved a male with 5 ivs. Now I have been breeding them getting axews with 5 perfect ivs quite frequently. Now that I have the male I can also breed into other egg groups and get the 5 ivs much quicker than it took with the original fraxure and ivysaur.

Edit: Also the judge will tell you every stat that is perfect and any stat that is very low. Here is a picture I posted to instagram showing it.


----------



## Weimat01 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thats awesome, I could probably help out too


----------



## Weimat01 (Nov 4, 2013)

I have a female dratini with 5 IV in HP, Atk, SpAtk, SpDef and Speed that I could breed for water 1?


----------



## frogunrua (Nov 5, 2013)

Weimat01 said:


> I have a female dratini with 5 IV in HP, Atk, SpAtk, SpDef and Speed that I could breed for water 1?



You will need a male to breed the iv's into another egg group. Unfortunately I have only bred one male so far or I would give you one. I will work on breeding into water 2 via Gyarados, after that I will probably do grass or field.


----------



## Weimat01 (Nov 5, 2013)

frogunrua said:


> You will need a male to breed the iv's into another egg group. Unfortunately I have only bred one male so far or I would give you one. I will work on breeding into water 2 via Gyarados, after that I will probably do grass or field.



I am breeding one now, although it won't have a perfect def IV. could you trade me something with def to breed it easier?


----------



## frogunrua (Nov 5, 2013)

Are you trying to get all 6 perfect? I am online if you're still wanting one with def.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Nov 5, 2013)

It'd be good to have some 'mons with 0 IVs in Atk (to breed pure SpA users with minimal confusion self-damage) and 0 in Spe (for Trick Room users). Even more niche would be 0 HP/Def/SpD for Custap Berry leads (if that exists in Gen VI? And moreso for use in singles than doubles). Incidentally, I think this is why the IV guy tells you about 0 IVs now...they too can be part of a legitimate strategy.


----------



## Dillski (Nov 5, 2013)

I just finished up breeding a 31/31/31/x/31/0 Frerroseed so I have tons of 0 Spe mons for Grass and Mineral egg groups left over.

I also have plenty of 5 IV Abras and Protean Froakies


----------



## Weimat01 (Nov 5, 2013)

frogunrua said:


> Are you trying to get all 6 perfect? I am online if you're still wanting one with def.


I found I had a gabite with perfect def, so I bred that in. Thanks for the offer though. Yea either all 6 or 5 with either atk or SpAtk not included



TheHandOfStone said:


> It'd be good to have some 'mons with 0 IVs in Atk (to breed pure SpA users with minimal confusion self-damage) and 0 in Spe (for Trick Room users). Even more niche would be 0 HP/Def/SpD for Custap Berry leads (if that exists in Gen VI? And moreso for use in singles than doubles). Incidentally, I think this is why the IV guy tells you about 0 IVs now...they too can be part of a legitimate strategy.


Now thats some serious strategy! haha. Maybe we should start up a breeding thread and leave this on for friends codes?


----------



## frogunrua (Nov 6, 2013)

We probably should start a breeding thread. I want to breed a brave honedge with a 0 in speed.
Dillski can I get those sometime? I don't even have a protean froakie.


----------



## frogunrua (Nov 6, 2013)

TheDivineWing22 said:


> My in game is Keithey J. Friend code is 2036-7537-5547. Not sure what type I am. I'm still early in the game



Yours is grass with sunkern, swadloon, and maractus.


----------



## Dillski (Nov 12, 2013)

frogunrua said:


> We probably should start a breeding thread. I want to breed a brave honedge with a 0 in speed.
> Dillski can I get those sometime? I don't even have a protean froakie.



Yea, I'm sure we could work something out 
What's your in-game name?

Mine is Sixx


----------



## frogunrua (Nov 12, 2013)

Dillski said:


> Yea, I'm sure we could work something out
> What's your in-game name?
> 
> Mine is Sixx



Awesome! Mine is Fro. I'm going to be trying to breed a x5 nincada today.


----------



## Joh (Nov 18, 2013)

Just got this game a few days ago guys. Any more love for it?
FC: 3368-2295-0679


----------



## Dillski (Nov 18, 2013)

jorona11 said:


> Just got this game a few days ago guys. Any more love for it?
> FC: 3368-2295-0679



Plenty of love still sir!
Added 

FC: 3024-5782-6620


----------



## Joh (Nov 18, 2013)

Dillski said:


> Plenty of love still sir!
> Added
> 
> FC: 3024-5782-6620



Added! Anyone else?


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Nov 18, 2013)

jorona11 said:


> Added! Anyone else?



I'm still playing a lot. 1993-8209-1716, I'll add you tonight.


----------



## Joh (Nov 18, 2013)

TheHandOfStone said:


> I'm still playing a lot. 1993-8209-1716, I'll add you tonight.



Sounds good man. 

Also, if any of you dudes have an Adamant, human-like egg group pokemon to spare, let me know. Trying to get a sweet Bisharp setup.


----------



## frogunrua (Nov 18, 2013)

jorona11 said:


> Added! Anyone else?



2337-4102-1797 I've been taking a break from it. 140+ hours does that to me lol, but I will be getting back into pretty soon. Just have to beat 3d dot game
heroes first.


----------



## Waelstrum (Dec 27, 2013)

So I just got up to the Safari, and I don't yet know my type or pokemon, but my friend code is 4012-4938-6341 and my in game name is Harold.
EDIT: I just caught a four iv Pancham in the Safari.


----------



## Waelstrum (Dec 28, 2013)

I just caught a four iv pancham


----------



## Choop (Jan 6, 2014)

Got a new 3ds for crimbus, so I'll be re-adding everybody in the thread if you want to add me too! My safari type is steel with magneton, klang, and excadrill.

Code is: 3625-9516-1351


----------



## piggins411 (Jan 3, 2015)

I figured since the new ones are out and I have a 3DS now it'd be worth reviving this topic if anyone new wanted to join in. 
Friend Code: 1306-7991-4372 
Name: Liz


----------

